# January Transfer window , Post here your wishes and other stuff



## JCW (Jan 2, 2015)

The Window will be open soon , What are you hoping for , post your wishes , stories and window stuff on here 

For me i have read lots about who Wenger will buy , if the past is too go by then not a lot , hottest rumours are Cavani, Carvalho and just about every other CB that is available or not , whats your club story or what you like to see :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2015)

Thread tidied


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Birmingham City FC - new owners if possible....

I'm hoping we hold onto our young prodigy - Demari Gray.
Hopefully we can hold onto him for another season or two and let him blossom into a real good player. Young players have made mistakes by leaving Blues recently (Nathan Redmond and Jack Butland), both of which who haven't progressed much despite such high reputations.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

rob_golf1 said:



			Birmingham City FC - new owners if possible....

I'm hoping we hold onto our young prodigy - Demari Gray.
Hopefully we can hold onto him for another season or two and let him blossom into a real good player. Young players have made mistakes by leaving Blues recently (Nathan Redmond and Jack Butland), both of which who haven't progressed much despite such high reputations.
		
Click to expand...

and you've just gone down 1-nil to Blythe Spartans! 

The beauty of the FA Cup :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			and you've just gone down 1-nil to Blythe Spartans! 

The beauty of the FA Cup :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oops, make that 2-nil


----------



## bozza (Jan 3, 2015)

Being a Everton fan at the start of the season I wouldn't have said we would need to do much business in January but that's changed! 

We need a keeper to challenge Howard as he has been poor and now injured and Robles is a liability! 

Also a decent winger as Pienaar has been poor and Mcgeady is like a sunday league player! 

Also wouldn't say no to a solid CB.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2015)

Ross Barkley for the next 10 years.

New keeper, I'd even take a championship keeper on loan at the moment.

Unless Cech is available, and he's not tending to the garden in Getsemane.......


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2015)

Not to sell Deeney. Not to sell Abdi. In fact, keep all our players and add Costa, Hazard and Terry.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Oops, make that 2-nil 

Click to expand...

Funny ! Fish has gone all quiet  

Respect to Blyth , love the FACup


----------



## Birchy (Jan 3, 2015)

My team - Bolton Wanderers

Im hoping for a striker and according to the ginger messiah Neil Lennon he has got one lined up to sign on Monday. European and a free agent, never played in England before. No idea who it could be.

Hopefully he is allowed to sign a couple more players to improve the squad so we can have a good run at the playoffs.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			My team - Bolton Wanderers

Im hoping for a striker and according to the ginger messiah Neil Lennon he has got one lined up to sign on Monday. European and a free agent, never played in England before. No idea who it could be.

Hopefully he is allowed to sign a couple more players to improve the squad so we can have a good run at the playoffs.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd just signed an england international striker


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Thought you'd just signed an england international striker 

Click to expand...

We have :whoo:

Trouble is he can only play for about 20-30 mins and he is knackered :rofl:


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Oops, make that 2-nil 

Click to expand...

A Chelsea supporter, living in Coventry? I hope there is a good reason behind this. 

BTW, full time score was 3-2. Happy days.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2015)

rob_golf1 said:



			A Chelsea supporter, living in Coventry? I hope there is a good reason behind this. 

BTW, full time score was 3-2. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Support where I was born and brought up :smirk:

It was reported by myself in the other "and were off" thread of Birmingham's "lucky" 6 minute revival


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2015)

Southampton:

I'm just hoping that nobody comes and raids our squad again! (although it has been hilarious watching how Lovren, Lallana, Chambers and Shaw have been so underwhelming!)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Southampton:

I'm just hoping that nobody comes and raids our squad again! (although it has been hilarious watching how Lovren, Lallana, Chambers and Shaw have been so underwhelming!)
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe how they've all dipped so much since leaving for "greener pastures".


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can't believe how they've all dipped so much since leaving for "greener pastures".
		
Click to expand...

I think its a case of the expectations being higher etc. Not a huge amount was expected down here and they could get away with a mediocre performance every now and then but at the bigger clubs the standard is much higher and they cant get away with throwing in average performances.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Support where I was born and brought up :smirk:

It was reported by myself in the other "and were off" thread of Birmingham's "lucky" 6 minute revival  

Click to expand...

Fair enough.

I wouldn't say lucky. Three well taken goals, poor goalkeeping, poor defending, and a poor pitch all helping towards our efforts at goal. 

You can only beat what is put out in front of you, and we are into the hat for the fourth round.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd like to see the back of quite a few tbh. 

A centre half that didn't give me the heebie jeebies when trying to clear the ball would be nice (Big Jigs best days are sadly gone and the rest are bombscares).

I'd settle for an end to the boardroom power struggle, a bit of stability and a rebuilding program built around sustainable and sensible investment for the future.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			...
I'd settle for an end to the boardroom power struggle, a bit of stability and a rebuilding program built around sustainable and sensible investment for the future.
		
Click to expand...

Could get worse before it gets better - triggered by King finally buying into the ownership! He's owns 50% more of the club, but Ashley has far more influence on the Board! Of course, King's purchase has been of zero benefit to the Club!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2015)

Middlesbrough. They need a decent goal scorer who doesn't need five chances before the first goal goes in. From tee to green they're playing the best I've seen for at least 8 years, but just can't hole out. Ideally, one that can lead the line and hold the ball against tough opposition


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Could get worse before it gets better - triggered by King finally buying into the ownership! He's owns 50% more of the club, but Ashley has far more influence on the Board! Of course, King's purchase has been of zero benefit to the Club!
		
Click to expand...

Both (factions, if you like) only have control of around 35% each. It does look like King etc would have the backing of the fans, coisty, Smith etc which would bring him nearer the 50% though. 

Seats on  the board should be a given now, if not they'll possibly trigger an EGM and remove Ashleys representatives. Methinks the removal of Laxleys reps could bite Ashley on the bum. But who knows.

It might not be of immediate benefit but if it secures the club and protects it in the short term it will be of benefit. King has said he will invest (as has Park etc) he just won't give the current incumbents the cash.

Not saying I support King over Ashley (that partnership might be a workable solution), but I do want the Easdales out. 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/30667547


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Arsenal still getting linked with Cavani for 62 million , and Carvalho won`t go away either , will he or wont he spent this window , also got news about chelsea and man u spending big , 200 million for messi is what chelski is looking at , pipe dreams , they have to sell a few , more then a few


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Middlesbrough. They need a decent goal scorer who doesn't need five chances before the first goal goes in. From tee to green they're playing the best I've seen for at least 8 years, but just can't hole out. Ideally, one that can lead the line and hold the ball against tough opposition
		
Click to expand...

you can take Danny Graham or Altidore from us in a neighbourly gesture mate

For us I'd just like a centre forward who knows how to put the ball in the net and a manager who goes out to win games


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Arsenal still getting linked with Cavani for 62 million , and Carvalho won`t go away either , will he or wont he spent this window , also got news about chelsea and man u spending big , 200 million for messi is what chelski is looking at , pipe dreams , they have to sell a few , more then a few
		
Click to expand...

PSSSSSTT
I've heard that Chelsea are signing Ronaldo,Messi,Neymar & Frimpong this transfer window. 
Pass it on.


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			PSSSSSTT
I've heard that Chelsea are signing Ronaldo,Messi,Neymar & Frimpong this transfer window. 


Pass it on.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks , there is already lots of pipe dreams on here , I was going to use another word , but played safe and stay polite , chelsea got no more money like before due to FFP , they get Frimpong on a free , he a good up grade obi Mikel


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			No thanks , there is already lots of pipe dreams on here , I was going to use another word , but played safe and stay polite , chelsea got no more money like before due to FFP , they get Frimpong on a free , he a good up grade obi Mikel
		
Click to expand...

Do you know Chelsea's current financial position, are they in profit, do you have access to their P & L accounts? you talk utter nonesence


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			PSSSSSTT
I've heard that Chelsea are signing Ronaldo,Messi,Neymar & _*Frimpong *_this transfer window. 
Pass it on.
		
Click to expand...

haha wasn't he their next big thing?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd be happy with a  New goalkeeper and then  keep the powder dry for the summer so we can strengthen some proper quality.

No point panic buying in january.


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Do you know Chelsea's current financial position, are they in profit, do you have access to their P & L accounts? you talk utter nonesence
		
Click to expand...

Yes and If they pay back the Russian what they owe him they be bust to many times to even try to count , only way they can spent like before is for the Russian to give them the money thats why this season they sold Mata for 37 million and Luiz for a Silly 50 million to fund the cecs and costa deal , years ago they would have kept both at chelsea then let a another club have them , only on loan would anyone get those 2 , things have change , don`t fool yourself it has not , clubs rule once , then came Bosman and later the Rich owners and now with recession every where comes new rules , FFP is here to ensure that what happen to leeds and Pompey do not become common place


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Yes and If they pay back the Russian what they owe him they be bust to many times to even try to count , only way they can spent like before is for the Russian to give them the money thats why this season they sold Mata for 37 million and Luiz for a Silly 50 million to fund the cecs and costa deal , years ago they would have kept both at chelsea then let a another club have them , only on loan would anyone get those 2 , things have change , don`t fool yourself it has not , clubs rule once , then came Bosman and later the Rich owners and now with recession every where comes new rules ,* FFP is here to ensure that what happen to leeds and Pompey do not become common place[*/QUOTE]


Isnt the "fit and proper persons test" that was introduced "supposed" to make sure the above doesn't happen?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Yes and If they pay back the Russian what they owe him they be bust to many times to even try to count , only way they can spent like before is for the Russian to give them the money thats why this season they sold Mata for 37 million and Luiz for a Silly 50 million to fund the cecs and costa deal , years ago they would have kept both at chelsea then let a another club have them , only on loan would anyone get those 2 , things have change , don`t fool yourself it has not , clubs rule once , then came Bosman and later the Rich owners and now with recession every where comes new rules , FFP is here to ensure that what happen to leeds and Pompey do not become common place
		
Click to expand...


What a fine understanding of Chelsea's finances from the Forum's very own expert on the FFP regulations.



On the other hand it could just be the rantings of a bitter obsessive. Decide for yourselves.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Yes and If they pay back the Russian what they owe him they be bust to many times to even try to count...
		
Click to expand...

Er....Twaddle! 

Firstly, they don't owe 'the Russian' as it's all equity! He does, after all, own it lock, stock and barrel!

Secondly, they made about 4 time as much profit in 2013/14 as Arsenal did! http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/11/chelsea-fc-announces-annual-profit.html

There's certainly an element of FFP involved in driving some of their strategy, just like every other Club wanting to compete in Europe. But they've been pretty successful in managing both the Financial and the Football  side of the business!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Middlesbrough. They need a decent goal scorer who doesn't need five chances before the first goal goes in. From tee to green they're playing the best I've seen for at least 8 years, but just can't hole out. Ideally, one that can lead the line and hold the ball against tough opposition
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Best we've played for many a season. Really good to watch, going forward in droves and creating lots of chances. However, in the league I think we're lowest scorers from the top 6 (conceded the least though) so are obviously not putting away our chances. It's a tough one though as we don't want to upset the fluidity of the team when bringing new signings in. Plus I actually like Bamford, Kike and Tomlin as they all offer something different. I'd settle for keeping hold of our in demand gems like Reach above new signings. Also with all these management sacking it is imperative that we keep Karanka who is possibly our biggest asset.*


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Er....Twaddle! 

Firstly, they don't owe 'the Russian' as it's all equity! He does, after all, own it lock, stock and barrel!

Secondly, they made about 4 time as much profit in 2013/14 as Arsenal did! http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/11/chelsea-fc-announces-annual-profit.html

There's certainly an element of FFP involved in driving some of their strategy, just like every other Club wanting to compete in Europe. But they've been pretty successful in managing both the Financial and the Football  side of the business!
		
Click to expand...


Correct but they cannot spent like before , those days are over , They have to carry on as now to stay within the FFP , that`s what the likes of Leeds and pompey did not , they just carried on spending without a plan and in the end they were forced to stop and very nearly went bust


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Correct but they cannot spent like before , those days are over , They have to carry on as now to stay within the FFP , that`s what the likes of Leeds and pompey did not , they just carried on spending without a plan and in the end they were forced to stop and very nearly went bust
		
Click to expand...

UEFA, who proposed FFP, couldn't give a toss about the likes of Leed and Pompey! That wasn't what FFP was brought in for - but it was adopted and adapted to attempt to prevent such disasters. 

Oh and Leeds and Pompey DID go bust - more than once in the case of Pompey!

Time you dropped the obsession! Chelsea don't actually need to spend big!


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			UEFA, who proposed FFP, couldn't give a toss about the likes of Leed and Pompey! That wasn't what FFP was brought in for - but it was adopted and adapted to attempt to prevent such disasters. 

Oh and Leeds and Pompey DID go bust - more than once in the case of Pompey!

Time you dropped the obsession! Chelsea don't actually need to spend big!
		
Click to expand...

Only obsession on here is you with what i post , its a free world and don`t tell you what to post so i will carry on if thats ok with you , 
thanks , Now for Jose`s latest excuse , hang on I can`t find it , back in a min


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2015)

We need a centre forward now that Murray has gone back to Palace. Must be some decent forwards at some of the top teams that need a bit of first team experience ? Alternatively perhaps we can have Shane Long back where he belongs.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2015)

richart said:



			We need a centre forward now that Murray has gone back to Palace. :
		
Click to expand...

And scored today!


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			And scored today!
		
Click to expand...

 He did ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2015)

JCW said:



			Only obsession on here is you with what i post , its a free world and don`t tell you what to post so i will carry on if thats ok with you , 
thanks , Now for Jose`s latest excuse , hang on I can`t find it , back in a min 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

More twaddle!


----------



## Daffy2.0 (Jan 5, 2015)

At Man Utd we need 2 new CB's, preferably one's that don't treat the ball like a ticking timebomb, and hopefully we'll sign a physio to get the 86 injuries so far this season down to something reasonable


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2015)

I think we may see Schurrle on his way during this month or at the very latest, the summer, his form is up & down since the world cup, you don't know which Andre is going to turn up and usually when taken off at half time he doesn't even make the bench the following game, I think its his time!  I think we can recoup the Â£18m paid for him and this will help go towards going all out for Marco Rues, our No1 target. 

Our squad isn't as strong on the pitch as it looks on paper and when changes need to be made those stepping in our not stepping up to the mark and their performances are not giving Jose the confidence he needs to make those changes and rest key players in future games, so, I can see Schurrle on his way.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 5, 2015)

Petr Cech please....

Far too good to be keeping a bench warm with an occasional cup match appearance...

Should've made a move for him back in August... 
Might've stood a better chance to get him to make the move then...


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 5, 2015)

All I want for Christmas is a manager 
(NUFC supporter)


----------



## JCW (Jan 5, 2015)

Lukus Podoski  out and none in yet , Did not work hard enough but knew how to score , give him that , Cavani is fined at PSG so looks like he is on his way to Arsenal


----------



## drewster (Jan 6, 2015)

Kevin Nolan sold to anyone for a bag of training bibs and a years supply of half time oranges


----------



## drewster (Jan 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think we may see Schurrle on his way during this month or at the very latest, the summer, his form is up & down since the world cup, you don't know which Andre is going to turn up and usually when taken off at half time he doesn't even make the bench the following game, I think its his time!  I think we can recoup the Â£18m paid for him and this will help go towards going all out for Marco Rues, our No1 target. 

Our squad isn't as strong on the pitch as it looks on paper and when changes need to be made those stepping in our not stepping up to the mark and their performances are not giving Jose the confidence he needs to make those changes and rest key players in future games, so, I can see Schurrle on his way.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of like him Rob, given a regular start he'd do a great job. I'd love him at our place . Swap for Nolan ??


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2015)

drewster said:



			I kind of like him Rob, given a regular start he'd do a great job. I'd love him at our place . Swap for Nolan ??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, you can keep him ta.

I do actually like him also but he is inconsistent, even when he's been given a run of games. I don't think Schurre or Salah have stepped up when given the opportunities but then Salah has had much less chances, I think they could both pave the way to greater things coming


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2015)

JCW said:



			Lukus Podoski  out and none in yet , Did not work hard enough but knew how to score , give him that , Cavani is fined at PSG so looks like he is on his way to Arsenal 

Click to expand...

surely with messi benched and unhappy at barca, Chelsea and all the other top clubs unable to sign him because of FFP Arsenal has to be his saviour........ :lol:


----------



## JCW (Jan 6, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			surely with messi benched and unhappy at barca, Chelsea and all the other top clubs unable to sign him because of FFP Arsenal has to be his saviour........ :lol:
		
Click to expand...


Hahahaha , You need to work on your fishing skills coz its not good .


Carvani to Arsenal looking good along with reid and the yound Polish and Danish midfielders plus Carvalho , can`t wait , come on the Arsenal ................as for Messi  coming to Uk , pipe dreams , weather is rubbish , even I don`t want to here anymore , rubbish  weather and too much tax . Already building my 4 Bedroom Villa in the Sun in the middle of a Golf Resort , Driving range practice area and club house just a few mins walk away , No Foxholer its not twaddle , I have paid my dues time to enjoy ............Stevie G to Everton


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2015)

Daffy2.0 said:



			At Man Utd we need 2 new CB's, preferably one's that don't treat the ball like a ticking timebomb, and hopefully we'll sign a physio to get the 86 injuries so far this season down to something reasonable
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what *Daffy2.0 *said ................................ exept we need a complete team of physios, doctors, surgeons and an ambulance driver!



*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2015)

JCW said:



			Hahahaha , You need to work on your fishing skills coz its not good .


Carvani to Arsenal looking good along with reid and the yound Polish and Danish midfielders plus Carvalho , can`t wait , come on the Arsenal ................as for Messi  coming to Uk , pipe dreams , weather is rubbish , even I don`t want to here anymore , rubbish  weather and too much tax . Already building my 4 Bedroom Villa in the Sun in the middle of a Golf Resort , Driving range practice area and club house just a few mins walk away , No Foxholer its not twaddle , I have paid my dues time to enjoy ............Stevie G to Everton 

Click to expand...


You signed a Swedish midfielder last year in jan a raging success? 

Messi doesn't worry about tax............


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2015)

Slime said:



			Pretty much what *Daffy2.0 *said ................................ exept we need a complete team of physios, doctors, surgeons and an ambulance driver!



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


A refund on the all singing all dancing toshiba medical machine to fend off injuries would be a start!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2015)

JCW said:



			Hahahaha , You need to work on your fishing skills coz its not good .


Carvani to Arsenal looking good along with reid and the yound Polish and Danish midfielders plus Carvalho , can`t wait , come on the Arsenal ................as for Messi  coming to Uk , pipe dreams , weather is rubbish , even I don`t want to here anymore , rubbish  weather and too much tax . Already building my 4 Bedroom Villa in the Sun in the middle of a Golf Resort , Driving range practice area and club house just a few mins walk away , No Foxholer its not twaddle , I have paid my dues time to enjoy ............Stevie G to Everton 

Click to expand...

I think you need to find out who is spreading these ludicrous rumours about Messi & explain to them that due to FFP arsenal are the only club in Europe that could possibly sign any player valued over Â£12.78p


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2015)

And don't forget to mention how much you love Jose.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Nah, you can keep him ta.

I do actually like him also but he is inconsistent, even when he's been given a run of games. I don't think Schurre or Salah have stepped up when given the opportunities but then Salah has had much less chances, I think they could both pave the way to greater things coming 

Click to expand...

Like you I like him and I'd agree he's inconsistent, but I think there is much more promise in him than in the Egyptian Messi, who only seems to be able well against us.  I'm not sure either of them suit Jose's preferred system but I don't think Schurrle works well coming off the bench as plan B.


----------



## JCW (Jan 6, 2015)

W Bony to Man City , what for , he is not going to get much game time , City are buying him to stop Liverpool from doing so , that is the latest BR


----------



## JCW (Jan 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			And don't forget to mention how much you love Jose.
		
Click to expand...

Not using that as an excuse


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			A refund on the all singing all dancing toshiba medical machine to fend off injuries would be a start!
		
Click to expand...

Man U buy it from K-tel, or 2nd hand from Arsenal?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Man U buy it from K-tel, or 2nd hand from Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

If Arsenal's the previous owner, it'll either be worn out or never worked!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			If Arsenal's the previous owner, it'll either be worn out or never worked! 

Click to expand...

Or missing some, ahem, "nuts".


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			If Arsenal's the previous owner, it'll either be worn out or never worked! 

Click to expand...

I think we've provided it certainly doesn't work!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

JCW said:



			W Bony to Man City , what for , he is not going to get much game time , City are buying him to stop Liverpool from doing so , that is the latest BR
		
Click to expand...

Don't set them off with that one,Liverpool fans don't need any help playing the "everybody's against us card".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't set them off with that one,Liverpool fans don't need any help playing the "everybody's against us card".
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, isn't 70% of the main footy thread about us then! and 15% of that is from the Barnsley end of the kings road? Obsessed, he'll yeah.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



*Oh no, isn't 70% of the main footy thread about us then!* and 15% of that is from the Barnsley end of the kings road? Obsessed, he'll yeah.
		
Click to expand...

That percentage has been reducing significantly of late! 

And it looks like the reduction might continue


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That percentage has been reducing significantly of late! 

And it looks like the reduction might continue 

Click to expand...

To be fair, most times lp is reacting to guff, not starting it off.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			To be fair, most times lp is reacting to guff, not starting it off.
		
Click to expand...

True. But that guff and the reply (exponentiated by subsequent replies etc!) markedly increases the percentage!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh no, isn't 70% of the main footy thread about us then! and 15% of that is from the Barnsley end of the kings road? Obsessed, he'll yeah.
		
Click to expand...

And Liverpool "fans" obsessing with chelsea & Arsenal??
LP started most of the guff,then threw his teddy out when he got it back. 
Obviously you wouldn't see it like that though hey lad ;-)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			And Liverpool "fans" obsessing with chelsea & Arsenal??
LP started most of the guff,then threw his teddy out when he got it back. 
Obviously you wouldn't see it like that though hey lad ;-)
		
Click to expand...

No lad, liverpool fans also talking Man U, Everton and others as well, but about our own club as well.

Not like you always the same subject, the oh so funny daily instagrams and tweets about us as well.

what do you actually contribute to this forum?

I shouldn't be surprised, the "converts" always try to hard to show they belong.

Ive more in common with the other Chelsea fans on here than you. Have you been to a cold wet midweek game 200 miles away for a meaningless game, a foreign friendly, a European final, Millwall in the cup, OT with only 600 tickets, Galatasaray, or the like.

You probably embarrass them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No lad, liverpool fans also talking Man U, Everton and others as well, but about our own club as well.

Not like you always the same subject, the oh so funny daily instagrams and tweets about us as well.

what do you actually contribute to this forum?

I shouldn't be surprised, the "converts" always try to hard to show they belong.

Ive more in common with the other Chelsea fans on here than you. Have you been to a cold wet midweek game 200 miles away for a meaningless game, a foreign friendly, a European final, Millwall in the cup, OT with only 600 tickets, Galatasaray, or the like.

You probably embarrass them.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to add me to your ignore list. 
Or change the record ;-)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Feel free to add me to your ignore list. 
Or change the record ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I change my record to suit the subject matter. 

Your a one hit wonder.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I change my record to suit the subject matter. 

Your a one hit wonder.
		
Click to expand...

Ignore list,it's not difficult.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ignore list,it's not difficult.
		
Click to expand...

im doing a thesis on obsessive compulsive disorders, your contributions are proving invaluable, and free as well.:thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 7, 2015)

It appears that Ched Evans will be offered a contract at Oldham.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			im doing a thesis on obsessive compulsive disorders, your contributions are proving invaluable, and free as well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And you said I offer nothing to the forum


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			It appears that Ched Evans will be offered a contract at Oldham.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he'll be a good signing if he can put up with all of the stick from away fans.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I reckon he'll be a good signing if he can put up with all of the stick from away fans.
		
Click to expand...

Its a surprise giving the media frenzy surrounding him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its a surprise giving the media frenzy surrounding him.
		
Click to expand...

They're getting a decent player & probably paying him peanuts.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

1 sponsor already pulled out, I'm sure they would have discussed this with main sponsors prior to agreeing anything?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30681333


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yea, i guess they plan of people forgetting sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 7, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its a surprise giving the media frenzy surrounding him.
		
Click to expand...

How you think i feel being Blades fan.. Where is Jessica and all the other women with an opinion on this...All these 'fans' that signed petitions, probably never been to watch their team be it Oldham or Blades..He was great striker for us, good luck to him at Oldham....Lets see what Coleman does for next Wales squads..Could have been the difference for us during this campaign...And yes, i would have had him back at the Lane.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			How you think i feel being Blades fan.. Where is Jessica and all the other women with an opinion on this...All these 'fans' that signed petitions, probably never been to watch their team be it Oldham or Blades..He was great striker for us, good luck to him at Oldham....Lets see what Coleman does for next Wales squads..Could have been the difference for us during this campaign...And yes, i would have had him back at the Lane.
		
Click to expand...

I work with a few blades fans,they're all adamant you'd have been promoted if Evans didn't get sent down. 
All would happily have had him back.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			How you think i feel being Blades fan.. Where is Jessica and all the other women with an opinion on this...All these 'fans' that signed petitions, probably never been to watch their team be it Oldham or Blades..He was great striker for us, good luck to him at Oldham....Lets see what Coleman does for next Wales squads..Could have been the difference for us during this campaign...And yes, i would have had him back at the Lane.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is safe to assume he will not be anywhere near a Wales squad, at least until the outcome of the Criminal Cases Review Board.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone actually believe Messi will leave? 
Apparently he would cost Â£400m inc his wages. 
Surely no one would pay that.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Does anyone actually believe Messi will leave? 
Apparently he would cost Â£400m inc his wages. 
Surely no one would pay that.
		
Click to expand...

There arent many that can pay that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			There arent many that can pay that
		
Click to expand...

Even the ones that could,I doubt they would.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			1 sponsor already pulled out, I'm sure they would have discussed this with main sponsors prior to agreeing anything?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30681333

Click to expand...

Sky are suggesting more sponsors are going to pull out. I think from a business side of things it's a risky signing but as a player its a shrewd signing for a decent player


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Does anyone actually believe Messi will leave? 
Apparently he would cost Â£400m inc his wages. 
Surely no one would pay that.
		
Click to expand...

That's not far off the figure quoted for the whole Suarez deal...


City are rumoured to be actively courting Messi


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sky are suggesting more sponsors are going to pull out. I think from a business side of things it's a risky signing but as a player its a shrewd signing for a decent player
		
Click to expand...

Forget all these so called piddly 'sponsors' at Oldham..Who are they ? Where is the voice of Sarah Lancashire? Oldhams first lady.....Mike Ashley is the major player, and if he is ok about it, it will happen..Ched will hate playing there, one of worst grounds i have been too..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's not far off the figure quoted for the whole Suarez deal...
		
Click to expand...

Jesus how much is he on a wk?? 
It'll be no where near that.


----------



## peterlav (Jan 7, 2015)

SSN reporting that Tottenham are willing to listen to offers for Aaron Lennon, as an Everton fan, I'd be willing to give him a chance if available for around Â£5M
We are in desperate need of a new Goalie(Howard is a mistake waiting to happen since the World Cup) and a back-up Centre Half(Distin finished, Alcaraz never been good enough)
Would be willing to listen to offers for Darron Gibson, Aiden McGeady, get the rest of the Squad fit and things can only get better (can't get much worse!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 7, 2015)

peterlav said:



			SSN reporting that Tottenham are willing to listen to offers for Aaron Lennon, as an Everton fan, I'd be willing to give him a chance if available for around Â£5M
We are in desperate need of a new Goalie(Howard is a mistake waiting to happen since the World Cup) and a back-up Centre Half(Distin finished, Alcaraz never been good enough)
Would be willing to listen to offers for Darron Gibson, Aiden McGeady, get the rest of the Squad fit and things can only get better (can't get much worse!!!)
		
Click to expand...


Based upon the evidence of recent weeks Jagielka is also looking past his best. Confidence looks strangely very fragile for some reason.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 7, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Based upon the evidence of recent weeks Jagielka is also looking past his best. Confidence looks strangely very fragile for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

We'll have him back at the Lane.


----------



## JCW (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like LS move to Barcelona is not looking too good as there is a lot of trouble in the camp , should have stayed at Liverpool , Buy back clause ? As for Messi to anywhere for 400 million inc wages , only chelsea , Man U & City be stupid enough to pay that , will FFP stop it , interesting one , he is a fading star , not the player of 2 seasons ago , still very good mind , like i said , The clubs rule the wages one time then came the Bosman thing and now FFP , the clubs will rule again as players and agents are so greedy now that something has too , Man U must be playing 1 million a week in wages for RVP, Rooney, De Maria & Falcao , never mind the rest , this madness cant go on much longer  and i do not think it will :mmm:  Meanwhile Wenger is looking at kids again and a 29 year old CB from france , we have had a few duds  before from france and one from sweden , Pondeross


----------



## peterlav (Jan 7, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Based upon the evidence of recent weeks Jagielka is also looking past his best. Confidence looks strangely very fragile for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

The team as a whole are defending as though they've never played together before. Jagielka is actually playing well, as he's also having to cover others around him.

Main problems are:
Howard- since the World Cup he's been abysmal
Barry- looks like he is playing in lead-lined boots, a shadow of the player we had on loan last season
Injuries to Stones, McCarthy, Coleman
So out of our First choice back 5 and 2 defensive midfielders, 2 are hopelessly out of form and 3 have missed large parts of this season. 
This is also the reason why Baines hasn't been bombing forward as often as usual, which has had a huge impact at the other end of the pitch as well!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

peterlav said:



			The team as a whole are defending as though they've never played together before. Jagielka is actually playing well, as he's also having to cover others around him.

Main problems are:
Howard- since the World Cup he's been abysmal
Barry- looks like he is playing in lead-lined boots, a shadow of the player we had on loan last season
Injuries to Stones, McCarthy, Coleman
So out of our First choice back 5 and 2 defensive midfielders, 2 are hopelessly out of form and 3 have missed large parts of this season. 
This is also the reason why Baines hasn't been bombing forward as often as usual, which has had a huge impact at the other end of the pitch as well!
		
Click to expand...

With you on Barry, Pete.

I'm one of the few Liverpool fans who'll still admit to wanting him at one point, even if at Alonso's expense.

However, Barry in the last 18 months has been lucky to finish so many matches. He puts in at least one borderline red/yellow every game as well as load of little niggly fouls.

I know he never had pace, but I think the premiership is too fast for him now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know he never had pace, but I think the premiership is too fast for him now.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Fulham could come in with a cheeky bid then. He'd be ideal in the Championship!!!. TBH I want some defensive stability at the back and in midfield so not too fussed who we get!. Doubt we'll get anyone of note


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Maybe Fulham could come in with a cheeky bid then. He'd be ideal in the Championship!!!. TBH I want some defensive stability at the back and in midfield so not too fussed who we get!. Doubt we'll get anyone of note
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the championship pace is vastly different, just the ability to punish a mistake is not as likely.


Wouldn't be a bad option though - haven't you still got parker and Sidwell, they looked ok last season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I doubt the championship pace is vastly different, just the ability to punish a mistake is not as likely.


Wouldn't be a bad option though - haven't you still got parker and Sidwell, they looked ok last season.
		
Click to expand...

Got Parker but Sidwell went in the the relegation clear out


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got Parker but Sidwell went in the the relegation clear out
		
Click to expand...

Where did he go, one of the few shining lights last season, from what I seen. Did you get a fee?


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Where did he go, one of the few shining lights last season, from what I seen. Did you get a fee?
		
Click to expand...

 He's at Stoke. Been out a while with an injury. Losing him to Chelsea cost us our Premiership place back in 2008. One of the 106 team.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2015)

If Ched Evans came to us I would rip up my season ticket, and so would my daughter. Can't believe any Club would be so short sighted to want him back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 8, 2015)

I personally think he should t play until his case is heard. If found guilty and he finally apologies then people may move on. Unfortunately everyone has a right to work. The fact he earns a decent wage, I think makes people more bitter.

That said, I'd imagine if say Messi or Ronaldonhad done it. Clubs would probably be more willing to take a chance on them.......


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 8, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I personally think he should t play until his case is heard. If found guilty and he finally apologies then people may move on. Unfortunately everyone has a right to work. The fact he earns a decent wage, I think makes people more bitter.
......
		
Click to expand...


Presuming you are meaning the results of the Criminal Cases Review Commission, I would say much the same.

However, while an Accused is (presumed) Innocent until proven Guilty, once convicted, the reverse is the case - he is Guilty until proven Innocent. So that colours my current attitude to him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh I belive he's done something wrong. Whether it's taking advantage or worse I don't know.
I think if it's decided that having sex with someone is drink then rape happens everywhere every weekend. 
 But I fully agree that whilst he's currently guilty his profile should be low. 

Still belive that if he was a world star clubs wouldn't have quite the same morales as they're showing now.


----------



## JCW (Jan 8, 2015)

richart said:



			If Ched Evans came to us I would rip up my season ticket, and so would my daughter. Can't believe any Club would be so short sighted to want him back.
		
Click to expand...

He can`t even get a game in HM Prison team , But latest is he is going to chelsea , Back up to Costa


----------



## JCW (Jan 8, 2015)

Milner to Liverpool , ready made replacement for Stevie G , wait and see


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 9, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh I belive he's done something wrong. Whether it's taking advantage or worse I don't know.
I think if it's decided that having sex with someone is drink then rape happens everywhere every weekend. 
 But I fully agree that whilst he's currently guilty his profile should be low. 

Still belive that if he was a world star clubs wouldn't have quite the same morales as they're showing now.
		
Click to expand...

He was found guilty, so he is. That is our criminal justice system, that was the verdict and until it is proved otherwise then that is that. 

On the other hand I also believe that he has served his punishment as laid out by the criminal justice system so should be allowed to carry on with his chosen profession. Are people trying to say that after serving your sentence you are not allowed to gain employment?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			He was found guilty, so he is. That is our criminal justice system, that was the verdict and until it is proved otherwise then that is that. 

On the other hand I also believe that he has served his punishment as laid out by the criminal justice system so should be allowed to carry on with his chosen profession. Are people trying to say that after serving your sentence you are not allowed to gain employment?
		
Click to expand...

Im not disagreeing that he's guilty. Simply that I believe maybe there should be a tier system like murder in the us. Imo, if he's simply taken advantage then that's a whole different level to break into someone home and attacking them, or down an alley. If having drink with someone to drunk to rememember is rape then I fear it happens nationwide every weekend. 

Re his rehabilitation, I think his lack of remorse is the stumbling block. He's now released a statement, maybe that'll help.....


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			He was found guilty, so he is. That is our criminal justice system, that was the verdict and until it is proved otherwise then that is that. 

On the other hand I also believe that he has served his punishment as laid out by the criminal justice system so should be allowed to carry on with his chosen profession. *Are people trying to say that after serving your sentence you are not allowed to gain employment?*

Click to expand...

I think it can be said of certain professions dependent on the crime, so yes, because a footballer is an ambassador of the sport and is a role model to young people.  Yes I know people have got in a car drunk and killed people, but is that not an impulse of poor judgement, a moment of madness, I think although that crime is still terrible, rape is a heinous crime and is out their all on its own, so for me, he should no longer be in the public's eye, is that harsh, possibly, but I think the crime he has been found guilty of justifies it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think it can be said of certain professions dependent on the crime, so yes, because a footballer is an ambassador of the sport and is a role model to young people.  Yes I know people have got in a car drunk and killed people, but is that not an impulse of poor judgement, a moment of madness, I think although that crime is still terrible, rape is a heinous crime and is out their all on its own, so for me, he should no longer be in the public's eye, is that harsh, possibly, but I think the crime he has been found guilty of justifies it.
		
Click to expand...

i saw the shadow sports minister say similar, unfortunately I think it's more a pr stunt for him to gain public support. Unfortunately ither then pressure from fans I can't imagine there will be any way he can legally be stopped.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 9, 2015)

I think my gripe with incidents is why shouldn't the girl have some responsibility for her own actions. She decided to get drunk so got herself into a state where she wasn't able to say no or fight back, she could barely remember what happened. I'm not saying Evans isn't guilty, but is she totally innocent?

If she had got drunk, climbed into a car, crashed into a play park and killed some kids then people would want her hung drawn and quartered. IMO if you make the choice to get drunk so you loose control and can't remember what is happening and end up making poor decisions, then you have to held responsible.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			He was found guilty, so he is. That is our criminal justice system, that was the verdict and until it is proved otherwise then that is that. 

On the other hand I also believe that he has served his punishment as laid out by the criminal justice system so should be allowed to carry on with his chosen profession. Are people trying to say that after serving your sentence you are not allowed to gain employment?
		
Click to expand...

While I totally agree with the first paragraph, it only 'somewhat agree' with the second. He's certainly entitled to be rehabilitated into society, but that doesn't mean he should be able to go straight back to the same role he had - in the same way Professionals in other fields would not be allowed to either. I'm not sure where any cut-off should be made, though it should certainly not be made individually through 'social media'! It would be far better if the PFA had rules to cover such possibilities.



MadAdey said:



			I think my gripe with incidents is why shouldn't the girl have some responsibility for her own actions. She decided to get drunk so got herself into a state where she wasn't able to say no or fight back, she could barely remember what happened. I'm not saying Evans isn't guilty, but is she totally innocent?

If she had got drunk, climbed into a car, crashed into a play park and killed some kids then people would want her hung drawn and quartered. IMO if you make the choice to get drunk so you loose control and can't remember what is happening and end up making poor decisions, then you have to held responsible.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. This is getting too close to the 'She deserved what happened' argument for me!


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

Latest news , LS on his way back to England , Arsenal to pay 80 million for him ? load of bull , we got sanchez who is a better player and no baggage , Polish youngster is our new DM , deal not yet complete , all the other stuff is just what it is , paper talk


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2015)

JCW said:



			Latest news , LS on his way back to England , Arsenal to pay 80 million for him ? load of bull , we got sanchez who is a better player and no baggage , Polish youngster is our new DM , deal not yet complete , all the other stuff is just what it is , paper talk
		
Click to expand...

What about Cavani? You keep mentioning him.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 9, 2015)

JCW said:



			Latest news , LS on his way back to England , Arsenal to pay 80 million for him ? load of bull , we got sanchez who is a better player and no baggage , Polish youngster is our new DM , deal not yet complete , all the other stuff is just what it is , paper talk
		
Click to expand...

Paper talk was polish youngster wAsnt coming to many euros as all gone on Caviani


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Paper talk was polish youngster wAsnt coming to many euros as all gone on Caviani
		
Click to expand...

Wait and see clever clogs , Chelski fan in leeds , hmmm


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			What about Cavani? You keep mentioning him.
		
Click to expand...

Done Deal , moves in the summer as per agreement between clubs , 62 million ..........will be announce soon just like Messi to chelsea


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2015)

JCW said:



			just like Messi to chelsea
		
Click to expand...

but no one with half a brain thought this was going to happen,or felt the need to keep mentioning it.


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			but no one with half a brain thought this was going to happen,or felt the need to keep mentioning it.
		
Click to expand...

The Russian wants it bad ok , don`t kid yourself , FFP is stopping it , City is the only other club that can do it with their owners , Arsenal could but only if our Russian and kroenke chip in , He is causing problems at Barcelona as he is now bigger then the club , they have to pay him big wages and can`t sell him , not even on the cheap as his 5% of the transfer fee will be less and he won`t like that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2015)

JCW said:



			The Russian wants it bad ok , don`t kid yourself , FFP is stopping it , City is the only other club that can do it with their owners , Arsenal could but only if our Russian and kroenke chip in , He is causing problems at Barcelona as he is now bigger then the club , they have to pay him big wages and can`t sell him , not even on the cheap as his 5% of the transfer fee will be less and he won`t like that
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up 
Apparently Bill Gates is buying Dagenham & Redbridge & wants to make Messi his 1st Marquee signing


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

The Special One says Chelski not buying or selling this window ?


----------



## JCW (Jan 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thanks for clearing that up 
Apparently Bill Gates is buying Dagenham & Redbridge & wants to make Messi his 1st Marquee signing
		
Click to expand...

I was buying EA sports , Messi is not in my team , need more bite so i have gone for LS up front


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2015)

JCW said:



			I was buying EA sports , Messi is not in my team , need more bite so i have gone for LS up front
		
Click to expand...

Please don't take this the wrong way,but did you think this was funny when you typed it? 
I honestly don't know what to make of you.


----------



## JCW (Jan 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Please don't take this the wrong way,but did you think this was funny when you typed it? 
I honestly don't know what to make of you.
		
Click to expand...

Same rubbish as you posted on post before about Bill Gates  there was no need for me to follow but i did , sorry


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2015)

JCW said:



			Same rubbish as you posted on post before about Bill Gates  there was no need for me to follow but i did , sorry 

Click to expand...

But I knew I was writing rubbish,do you?


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2015)

JCW said:



*Done Deal , moves in the summer as per agreement between clubs* , 62 million ..........will be announce soon just like Messi to chelsea
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...chester-united-news-transfers-edinson-4716268




*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2015)

Slime said:



			Are you sure?
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...chester-united-news-transfers-edinson-4716268




*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You forget that this is the perfect thread for JCW's style!


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			You forget that this is the perfect thread for JCW's style! 

Click to expand...

You're so right :thup:.



*Slime*.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm hearing Lucas to Inter for Â£5m. Unless we bring in a replacement I can't understand this. He's been on really good form lately. Maybe Delph, who knows. Hope we're not going to rely on joe allen! :angry:


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2015)

Having tipped off the forum about Danny Ings last season as a top striker, saw another one yesterday. Patrick Bamford currently on loan at Borough from Chelsea. Sledge hammer of a left foot, good strength for a young player, good movement. A bit cocky, too many flicks at times, but loads of skill. Surprised teams in the lower half of the Premier league haven't made a bid yet. Can't see him ever making they Chelsea team, as they would rather buy than let a youngster play.


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

Arsenal need a DM of quality and thats why Wenger will wait till the summer to get the lad at saints Morgan S , the french connection and all that , he is the one he really wants and will go all out to get . I think Winston Reed will join soon , others in the picture but is paper talk are James Maccarty at Everton and Lucas Silva . othes are William Carvalho from sporting , it will happen this week ........................

Man u fans your goalie De Gea will be at RM soon , they want him and will get him too , Hazard also leaving for RM and Sterling is his replacement


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Arsenal need a DM of quality and thats why Wenger will wait till the summer to get the lad at saints Morgan S , the french connection and all that , he is the one he really wants and will go all out to get . I think Winston Reed will join soon , others in the picture but is paper talk are James Maccarty at Everton and Lucas Silva . othes are William Carvalho from sporting , it will happen this week ........................

Man u fans your goalie De Gea will be at RM soon , they want him and will get him too , Hazard also leaving for RM and Sterling is his replacement
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal better improve then, coz Le Frog will only be leaving to play champions league football.


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Arsenal need a DM of quality and thats why *Wenger will wait till the summer to get the lad at saints Morgan S* , the french connection and all that , he is the one he really wants and will go all out to get . I think Winston Reed will join soon , others in the picture but is paper talk are James Maccarty at Everton and Lucas Silva . othes are William Carvalho from sporting , it will happen this week ........................
*
Man u fans your goalie De Gea will be at RM soon , they want him and will get him too , Hazard also leaving for RM and Sterling is his replacement*

Click to expand...

You know this, do you? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

If yes, may I enquire as to how? :smirk:



*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

Slime said:



			You know this, do you? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

If yes, may I enquire as to how? :smirk:



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I am mates with a few reporters like John Cross of the mirror , we chat at Arsenal matches and the always get the inside news , very interesting it is too , William Carvalho to Arsenal soon from Sporting ..............:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			I am mates with a few reporters like John Cross of the mirror , we chat at Arsenal matches and the always get the inside news , very interesting it is too , William Carvalho to Arsenal soon from Sporting ..............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

BS alert!!!


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			BS alert!!!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but what does BS stand for ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Sorry but what does BS stand for ?
		
Click to expand...

Bull****!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Sorry but what does BS stand for ?
		
Click to expand...

Brave soul.

He is complimenting you on having the conviction to air your views on the big club's transfer activity, based on rumours from the fourth estate.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Sorry but what does BS stand for ?
		
Click to expand...

Bull (and another name for dung).


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Bull****!
		
Click to expand...

Ok , I thought it was that new guy at CB for stoke today


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 11, 2015)

JCW said:



			Ok , I thought it was that new guy at CB for stoke today
		
Click to expand...

Haha,all lofty after one little victory. Priceless!


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

Wenger flying to Germany tonight for sign Dortmund star ...........SSN


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 12, 2015)

Get Carl Jenkinson back... If for no other reason than to stop my cousins messaging me about another great match he's had for the 'ammers....


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			I am mates with a few reporters like John Cross of the mirror , we chat at Arsenal matches and the always get the inside news , very interesting it is too , *William Carvalho to Arsenal soon from Sporting* ..............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah ............................... just like Cavani was a nailed on done deal .



*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			Yeah, yeah ............................... just like Cavani was a nailed on done deal .



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

More nails than the local hardware store....I wonder if that's the shop Willy has, that's why everything is "nailed on" :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Get Carl Jenkinson back... If for no other reason than to stop my cousins messaging me about another great match he's had for the 'ammers....
		
Click to expand...

Have to say that he was a bit of a star on Saturday! Probably the best I've seen him this season - at both ends of the pitch. Probably helped by not having Kouyate in front of him!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2015)

Any chance Martinez will buy a central defence? The one we've got has been a shambles recently. Jagielka and Distin's time is up. Thank god Stones is back!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2015)

Only three deals id like to see are Bertrand and Andewield made permanent and cork to accept his extension.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Winston Reid has signed for Arsenal , deal to be announced soon , also on the table is Beilek a DM from Poland , very young at 17 but from what I have seen he looks good . As for Cavani , Done Deal to take place in the summer , Matt Hummels is not coming , he is off to Man U as they only club that pays silly money for players , 274 million on the pitch sunday and not one shot on target so what they doing , buying a defender , LVG is priceless , all that writing , football not played on paper


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



*Winston Reid has signed for Arsenal* , deal to be announced soon , also on the table is Beilek a DM from Poland , very young at 17 but from what I have seen he looks good . As for Cavani , Done Deal to take place in the summer , Matt Hummels is not coming , he is off to Man U as they only club that pays silly money for players , 274 million on the pitch sunday and not one shot on target so what they doing , buying a defender , LVG is priceless , all that writing , football not played on paper 

Click to expand...

No he hasn't, if anything, Arsenal have cooled off their interest as they need defenders and midfielders more and they are still to table any bid for anyone, they are also wavering on Carvalho but his Â£25m price tag is suspect.

I think you'll end up with a couple of little known players and Wenger will miss out by pussyfooting about and it could cost you dearly and throw you out of that 4th spot you love to hang on to...:smirk:


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			No he hasn't, if anything, Arsenal have cooled off their interest as they need defenders and midfielders more and they are still to table any bid for anyone, they are also wavering on Carvalho but his Â£25m price tag is suspect.

I think you'll end up with a couple of little known players and Wenger will miss out by pussyfooting about and it could cost you dearly and throw you out of that 4th spot you love to hang on to...:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

My mate at the golf club is mates with Sky`s Sourness who is a member at our club , he says its a done deal , Wenger wants the lad at Southampton , Morgan S , thats a summer deal


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			My mate at the golf club is mates with Sky`s Sourness who is a member at our club , he says its a done deal , Wenger wants the lad at Southampton , Morgan S , thats a summer deal
		
Click to expand...

Its not a done deal as no bid has been submitted or medical or meeting of personal terms, all things the media would pick up on immediately, there's no secret dealings!

Always loads of speculations and gossip at this time, until he arrives at your training ground for a medical or a bid is accepted in principle, its all hot air.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its not a done deal as no bid has been submitted or medical or meeting of personal terms, all things the media would pick up on immediately, there's no secret dealings!

Always loads of speculations and gossip at this time, until he arrives at your training ground for a medical or a bid is accepted in principle, its all hot air.
		
Click to expand...

Its a done deal , Wenger does things on the quiet , no reporters , the clue is he won`t sign new WH contract


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



*Winston Reid has signed for Arsenal *, deal to be announced soon , also on the table is Beilek a DM from Poland , very young at 17 but from what I have seen he looks good . As for Cavani , Done Deal to take place in the summer , Matt Hummels is not coming , *he is off to Man U as they only club that pays silly money for players* , 274 million on the pitch sunday and not one shot on target so what they doing , buying a defender , LVG is priceless , all that writing , football not played on paper 

Click to expand...

No he hasn't!
Ozil .................... Â£42.5M ....................... bargain :rofl::rofl:.



*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			No he hasn't!
Ozil .................... Â£42.5M ....................... bargain :rofl::rofl:.



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep , the best has yet to come , He has been in the Gym and looks very much stronger and is an Arsenal player unlike Falcao, load of money and not even on the bench on sunday , James Wilson picked ahead of him , 274 million on the pitch and no shots on target , RVP now injured again :rofl:


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Winston Read to Arsenal , 3 million plus 60k a week , 4 year deal ..............Daily Star


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			Winston Read to Arsenal , 3 million plus 60k a week , 4 year deal ..............Daily Star
		
Click to expand...

again, its not a done deal, that is what is being is being tabled as a cheeky bid by Arsenal, but no formal bid has been put forward, I don't care what your reading or what you mate is saying, its not official! 

I think with them [West Ham] doing well and with a new stadium move, he could end up staying, Â£3m is no money for him IMO.


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			Yep , the best has yet to come , He has been in the Gym and looks very much stronger and is an Arsenal player unlike Falcao, load of money and not even on the bench on sunday , James Wilson picked ahead of him , 274 million on the pitch and no shots on target , RVP now injured again :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Which, presumably, is why Arsenal are higher up the league than United!
Oh ........................... hang on a minute .............




*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			Which, presumably, is why Arsenal are higher up the league than United!
Oh ........................... hang on a minute .............

One point , big deal , I know we got problems at the back but ok up front , you got problems all round , you are only there on the back of a few lucky results , you were lucky to beat saints 1st time round and yesterday  proved it , your goalie saved you against us and other teams and he is off to RM soon , they want him and what they want they always get , he be gone soon 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			Which, presumably, is why Arsenal are higher up the league than United!
Oh ........................... hang on a minute .............




*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Only for a while though, because Ozil's been in the gym :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Only for a while though, because Ozil's been in the gym :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He is, he's been bench pressing weights big enough to make your eyes pop........


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Only for a while though, because Ozil's been in the gym :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Google it and you see he looks stronger and will be better at dealing with the bully boys , by the way Remy Cabella gave John Terry the run round last time and was lucky not to score , more teams should run at him as he looks slow and starting to show he is past it , Newcastle look good 1st half  but not so 2nd half


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Yaya Sonogo to the palace on loan which is what Wenger wants for the young player , I still reading and hearing lots of news from my sources both here and the algarve that William Carvalho is in talks with the Arsenal and a move for the DM players is close , the fee is around 25 million , watch this space for more JCW Transfer news


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			... watch this space for more *JCW *Transfer news
		
Click to expand...

Just Completely Wrong? :rofl:


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Just Completely Wrong? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Says the know all expert , ok then show me how you know its wrong and where you get your source from ?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 12, 2015)

Get the money back Spurs paid for Erik Lamella. He's crap and that's on a good day.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Get the money back Spurs paid for Erik Lamella. He's crap and that's on a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Over 30 million was it not , no where near Sanchez i say , Yes i know we got Ozil , but we have yet to see the best of him and he has his work cut out to get in front of OX and Carzola at the moment and that competition for places can only be good


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2015)

cant believe I just wasted a couple of minutes of my life reading this thread lol


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2015)

JCW said:



			Says the know all expert , ok then show me how you know its wrong and where you get your source from ?
		
Click to expand...

Well, how many of your 'done deals' or even predictions have actually come to fruition? A big fat zero so far!

Reid is probably the most likely, but that's certainly not a done deal - even the Daily Star is only predicting that as an offer!

 As for 'competition for places only being good'.. that - too much competition - was precisely the reason given for Podolski's departure - on Loan? http://www.bbc.co.uk./sport/0/football/30741979 - from 30secs.


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Well, how many of your 'done deals' or even predictions have actually come to fruition? A big fat zero so far!

Reid is probably the most likely, but that's certainly not a done deal - even the Daily Star is only predicting that as an offer! As for 'competition for places only being good'...wasn't that - too much competition - the reason given for Podolski's departure? http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30741979 - from 30secs.
		
Click to expand...

He knew how to score , other then that he was good on Social Media and lazy on the pitch , Look at Sanchez , guy never stops and its starting to rub off on the rest , he does not want a break like that so call great player at liverpool Sterling , tired at 19 years old , should be send down a mine then he know what tired is


----------



## JCW (Jan 12, 2015)

Man U now buying Thomas Muller , 47 million , where do these reports get these stories from , Was listening to talksport phone in and utd fans are worried about all this spending as the club are in heavy debt and champions league next season is a must :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2015)

Same place you get all your "insider information". Someone at United's mate's cousin told a bloke at Sky that Muller is definitely joining. Â£43.7m, 4 year contract, Â£130k a week. _Chucked those fake contract details in to make it sound true._


----------



## JCW (Jan 13, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Same place you get all your "insider information". Someone at United's mate's cousin told a bloke at Sky that Muller is definitely joining. Â£43.7m, 4 year contract, Â£130k a week. _Chucked those fake contract details in to make it sound true._

Click to expand...


Ok , Who in his right mind would leave BM for MU with no CL and going no where , even with all the money spend its still a club in decline and the Dutch Clown`s record is no better then Moyes , his CV is and so is what he spend .


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 13, 2015)

JCW said:



			Ok , Who in his right mind would leave BM for MU with no CL and going no where , even with all the money spend its still a club in decline and the Dutch Clown`s record is no better then Moyes , his CV is and so is what he spend . 

Click to expand...


That the clown clown known by 3 initials. 

Thomas Mueller is nonsense turned down the offer in the summer old rumours.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2015)

JCW said:



			Ok , *Who in his right mind would leave BM for MU with no CL and going no where* , even with all the money spend its still a club in decline and the Dutch Clown`s record is no better then Moyes , his CV is and so is what he spend . 

Click to expand...

Sort of my point. All this "insider info" is normally bullshit. Just hilarious that when it's about Arsenal buying someone it's likely true, but if anyone else is rumoured to be in for someone it's "where do they get their information from".


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 14, 2015)

Latest reports today linking Arsenal with Brozovic, Gundogan and more news on Carvalho.

Like been said already, until someone actually signs its just speculation.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 14, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Latest reports today linking Arsenal with Brozovic, Gundogan and more news on Carvalho.

Like been said already, until someone actually signs its just speculation.
		
Click to expand...



Are any of those reliable goalkeepers?


I thought not ....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 14, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Are any of those reliable goalkeepers?


I thought not ....
		
Click to expand...

Bet they don't smoke though........


----------



## JCW (Jan 14, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Latest reports today linking Arsenal with Brozovic, Gundogan and more news on Carvalho.

Like been said already, until someone actually signs its just speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Yep all rubbish , Hummels to man u , just seen on sky sports interview he is not yet the reports come out , Proba to man u 77 million , another pipe dream , The Willaim Carvalho or the Dortmund player , one of them is coming , too many reports from many sources , SSN is the one , if its on there is going on and subject to agreement , I think Wenger knows he has to buy , He wants the Boy Morgan S from the saints , but that is a summer move for sure if it takes place , Le Cog may fill in till then ............thats how i am seeing it


----------



## JCW (Jan 14, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Bet they don't smoke though........
		
Click to expand...


HaHa , like that , not in the shower if they do :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 14, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Bet they don't smoke though........
		
Click to expand...


Probably not....


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like we are getting Defoe in exchange for Altidore - swapping a 1in3 striker for a 1 in 34 striker seems decent business to me


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2015)

Monosyllabic, but affirmative, responses by Wenger about Krystian Bielik signing if today's Medical is Ok.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 16, 2015)

I see his bid has gone from 1 to 3.5 to get a deal.

Winston Reid eyeing up spurs?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

Ibe back for us, I hope we put him straight in the team.

His finishing needs a little work on it, but his approach play looks good from what I've seen so far. he should at least be on the bench,IMO.

Maybe recalling him means that Origi isn't coming yet, although he seems to have gone down hill since we signed him.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ibe back for us, I hope we put him straight in the team.

His finishing needs a little work on it, but his approach play looks good from what I've seen so far. he should at least be on the bench,IMO.

Maybe recalling him means that Origi isn't coming yet, although he seems to have gone down hill since we signed him.

Click to expand...

Yeah I hope Rodgers bangs him back in the team as I think he's a cracking player. Gutted he said he's not getting rid of ballotelli though. He makes me swear at my tv.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2015)

I wish our Chairman hadn't decided that the day before a big home game against Walsall was a good time to sell our top scorer and best player (Freddie Sears) for an undisclosed fee to Ipswich. Especially as we're in the bottom 4 and only heading one way at the minute and that isn't towards safety.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2015)

Quite a lot been going on over the last few days.

AC Milan sign Liverpool midfielder Suso :mmm:

Bony to Man City even though they don't have Â£25m to spend now (FFP) but will have in the summer, so how does that work? :angry:

Falcao could be back on his way 

Leicester sign Kramaric 
	


Sunderland sign Defoe 
	


Arsenal sign 17yr old Krystian Bielik and could feature Sunday 

Derby sign Warnock


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Quite a lot been going on over the last few days.


Bony to Man City even though they don't have Â£25m to spend now (FFP) but will have in the summer, so how does that work? :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Who fulfils a 15 year old dream of playing for city been his wish ever since he saw them beat Gillingham .............


----------



## JCW (Jan 19, 2015)

Latest news , arsenal linked to every available player as they have the cash to buy up front --------------------- man city looking for more buy now pay later deals after being beaten by an Arsenal team that will now drive and park the bus in away games ,  FFP is going to sort out city and all the ways they rig their account s , it will come and as for Jose having a go at the bony deal , what a clown as in the past he just gone out and bought the player so city could not have  him lol then loan him back to Swansea


----------



## JCW (Jan 20, 2015)

Cavani to Arsenal looking good , this could yet happen this window or for sure in the summer , he like Sanchez loves London , told me so over lunch in Paris last week , straight from the horses mouth , that's my source:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 20, 2015)

JCW said:



			Cavani to Arsenal looking good , this could yet happen this window or for sure in the summer , he like Sanchez loves London , told me so over lunch in Paris last week , straight from the *horses mouth *, that's my source:thup:

Click to expand...

:rofl:

The mouth is at the other end, not under the tail!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl:

The mouth is at the other end, not under the tail! 

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## JCW (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl:

The mouth is at the other end, not under the tail! 

Click to expand...

The fact that you read my post and reply says it all haha fantastic


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2015)

JCW said:



*Cavani to Arsenal looking good* , this could yet happen this window or for sure in the summer , he like Sanchez loves London , told me so over lunch in Paris last week , straight from the horses mouth , that's my source:thup:

Click to expand...


According to MY sources, Cavani is off to Madrid in the summer.





*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Jan 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			According to MY sources, Cavani is off to Madrid in the summer.
View attachment 13637




*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not man u then , shows how much they have declined , de tea is off to Madrid too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2015)

JCW said:



			Not man u then , shows how much they have declined , de tea is off to Madrid too 

Click to expand...

So what are JCW's sauces saying today then:-







Don't listen to "the voices"...........


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2015)

If given the choice between Chelsea & Liverpool now both clubs have been given permission to talk to him, I wonder who Mauro Icardi will choose?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			If given the choice between Chelsea & Liverpool now both clubs have been given permission to talk to him, I wonder who Mauro Icardi will choose?

View attachment 13645

Click to expand...

If he wants to play footy, Liverpool. 
If he wants a few subs appearances but trophies then Chelsea. 

Hes is far too small to get regularly footy as your main striker.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			If given the choice between Chelsea & Liverpool now both clubs have been given permission to talk to him, I wonder who Mauro Icardi will choose?

View attachment 13645

Click to expand...

Liverpool, obviously, as Chelsea aren't buying or selling in this window according to Joseâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Liverpool, obviously, *as Chelsea aren't buying or selling in this window according to Jose*â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...


Which is why they're currently in talks with Cuadrado!
I don't believe much that comes out of JM's mouth.


*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Liverpool, obviously, as Chelsea aren't buying or selling in this window according to Joseâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Which is why they're currently in talks with Cuadrado!
I don't believe much that comes out of JM's mouth.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why there was a  at the end of the commentâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry BIM ......................... I missed that ......................... doh!

*
Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2015)

Â£61m fall out wow!


----------



## JCW (Jan 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			If given the choice between Chelsea & Liverpool now both clubs have been given permission to talk to him, I wonder who Mauro Icardi will choose?

View attachment 13645

Click to expand...

Man City


----------



## JCW (Jan 22, 2015)

Polish DM now signed , CB from Villareal on his way , looking good and with Cavani coming look out PL , The future is Red , Arsenal Red , come on the Gunners   :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2015)

Odergaard has finally picked who he's joining, and joined Real Madrid. Really interested to see how he develops, looks a serious talent.


----------



## JCW (Jan 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Odergaard has finally picked who he's joining, and joined Real Madrid. Really interested to see how he develops, looks a serious talent.
		
Click to expand...

He has picked the wrong club and will not get much game time which is what he needs , wrong move


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Odergaard has finally picked who he's joining, and joined Real Madrid. Really interested to see how he develops, looks a serious talent.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work If you can get it Â£2m golden hello and 80k a week..... 

Fair play to him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, ridiculous that they're paying him Â£80k a week. He's 17, and supremely talented, but Â£80k a week on a long contract is stupid money for someone that's so unproven. He's gun on Football Manager though this year, so I'm sure he'll come good.....


----------



## JCW (Jan 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, ridiculous that they're paying him Â£80k a week. He's 17, and supremely talented, but Â£80k a week on a long contract is stupid money for someone that's so unproven. He's gun on Football Manager though this year, so I'm sure he'll come good.....

Click to expand...

stupid money for a young player with promise nothing more .......................


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 22, 2015)

Liverpool double swoop, Pedro and Buschets.


----------



## JCW (Jan 22, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Liverpool double swoop, Pedro and Buschets.
		
Click to expand...

Haha , as an Arsenal Fan , What you smoking over there ?


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2015)

Having just bought Bielik a few days ago, Arsene Wenger has now signed a 23yr old player from Barcelona .......................... presumably to add a bit of steel to the midfield!

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/421444/Arsenal-signing-Vicky-Losada

Exciting times for Arsenal supporters  .

*
Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2015)

Slime said:



			Having just bought Bielik a few days ago, Arsene Wenger has now signed a 23yr old player from Barcelona .......................... presumably to add a bit of steel to the midfield!

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/421444/Arsenal-signing-Vicky-Losada

Exciting times for Arsenal supporters  .

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought cavani was @ PSG.....


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 23, 2015)

Who thinks there is any truth behind the rumor that Liverpool have got a Â£40m deal in the pipeline to get Benzema in the summer? If there is truth behind it they had better get some Champions league football again next season as I can imagine a few other Premier League clubs could be tempted to go for him too.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 23, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Who thinks there is any truth behind the rumor that Liverpool have got a Â£40m deal in the pipeline to get Benzema in the summer? If there is truth behind it they had better get some Champions league football again next season as I can imagine a few other Premier League clubs could be tempted to go for him too.
		
Click to expand...

No I don't mate I cant see him moving to a club without C/L


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And I thought cavani was @ PSG.....
		
Click to expand...

That deal is 'already done - he's coming in the Summer' according to my (extremely dodgy) source! 

When's that Irish 'Goal of the Year' candidate going to be snapped up by some like Arsenal, Chelsea or City?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Who thinks there is any truth behind the rumor that Liverpool have got a Â£40m deal in the pipeline to get Benzema in the summer? If there is truth behind it they had better get some Champions league football again next season as I can imagine a few other Premier League clubs could be tempted to go for him too.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very surprised and amazed if we spent that much on one player. 

Would see him going to either PSG or City


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Who thinks there is any truth behind the rumor that Liverpool have got a Â£40m deal in the pipeline to get Benzema in the summer? If there is truth behind it they had better get some Champions league football again next season as I can imagine a few other Premier League clubs could be tempted to go for him too.
		
Click to expand...

Can you spend Â£40m is the bigger question?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be very surprised and amazed if we spent that much on one player. 

Would see him going to either PSG or City
		
Click to expand...

Both hampered (somewhat) by FFP!



pokerjoke said:



			Liverpoolphil said he will come back when you stop spouting rubbish on the football thread.
So based on that I doubt we will see him on here again.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back btw. Pokerjoke must be telling fibs!


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome back Phil :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be very surprised and amazed if we spent that much on one player. 

Would see him going to either PSG or City
		
Click to expand...


:thup:

Welcome back.


Seen a 15m dyamo Kiev centre back dragovic Mcr bound?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can you spend Â£40m is the bigger question?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly I do not have access to that information. Summer dealings ended up with a nett spend of roughly 30-35 million, rumors where there was Â£50m plus what he sold to spend, so there is about Â£20m left from that. Sell Ballotelli and they have possibly got enough, if they get into the CL again. There is certainly no point in buying lots of cheaper players like he did last summer, he needs to bring in proven quality.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Who thinks there is any truth behind the rumor that Liverpool have got a Â£40m deal in the pipeline to get Benzema in the summer? If there is truth behind it they had better get some Champions league football again next season as I can imagine a few other Premier League clubs could be tempted to go for him too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be very surprised and amazed if we spent that much on one player. 

Would see him going to either PSG or City
		
Click to expand...

You spent Â£40m on Lovren & Markovic,Benzema Â£40m should be a no brainer
As for Adeys original question,Liverpool May have put an offer in for Benzema but not a chance of them getting him,they couldn't attract any world class players after finishing 2nd & offering CL football so not a chance now. 
Think The kid from West Brom is more realistic


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be very surprised and amazed if we spent that much on one player. 

Would see him going to either PSG or City
		
Click to expand...

couldnt see  Real letting him go. Especially for Â£40m. Hes a great striker. Very underrated imo


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think The kid from West Brom is more realistic 

Click to expand...

Wisdom? We've already got him.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone looking at Adebayor? Great player in the right frame of mind. Could still do a job for most premiership clubs


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Anyone looking at Adebayor? Great player in the right frame of mind. Could still do a job for most premiership clubs
		
Click to expand...

Past his sell by date when he left Arsenal , just interested in money after City gave him a taste for it


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wisdom? We've already got him.

Click to expand...

Liverpool is just a step on the Ladder club these days , ask LS .............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

JCW said:



			Liverpool is just a step on the Ladder club these days , ask LS .............

Click to expand...

Ok, can I ask Van Persie, Fabregas,Henry et al, while I'm there.

Et al isn't an ex-Arsenal player BTW.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 23, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Anyone looking at Adebayor? Great player in the right frame of mind. Could still do a job for most premiership clubs
		
Click to expand...

Anyone can have him imo, not a good signing for us, great player when he wants to play but far to many games he shows a lack of interest, not a fan of a player who doesn't give his best in all games.


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, can I ask Van Persie, Fabregas,Henry et al, while I'm there.

Et al isn't an ex-Arsenal player BTW.

Click to expand...

Those players were already on the ladder , a rung up and made a side ways move , Liverpool would have been a step down in fact


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Anyone can have him imo, not a good signing for us, great player when he wants to play but far to many games he shows a lack of interest, not a fan of a player who doesn't give his best in all games.
		
Click to expand...

Shame i hate it when a player has an attitude like that.

Wish Fifa would bring a ruling in for performance based contracts. Standard wage say Â£30'000 p/w for a top player at club then goals/m.o.m awards/assists/ performance bonuses where at discretion of the club under fifa rulings. Would give all players the appetite they should have regardless of ability.

17 year olds getting Â£60-80k contracts is a joke imo. They have made it before their career has took off.


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Shame i hate it when a player has an attitude like that.

Wish Fifa would bring a ruling in for performance based contracts. Standard wage say Â£30'000 p/w for a top player at club then goals/m.o.m awards/assists/ performance bonuses where at discretion of the club under fifa rulings. Would give all players the appetite they should have regardless of ability.

17 year olds getting Â£60-80k contracts is a joke imo. They have made it before their career has took off.
		
Click to expand...

You got to have hunger , and not for money , look at Sanchez , never stops , great to see and he is starting to rub off on the rest at Arsenal and I expect them to push on to better things , at 17 you get lots of money for promise , will you still have the hunger when you already eating at the top table ?


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

Unfortunately i feel football is mostly money based now. Would be good to see a wage tier structure. Just hard to decide who rules that club/fifa. May make openings for players to have individual sponsors.

Sanchez is different class. Great signing for us. Felt as if we were punching above our weight signing him tbh. Didnt think Barca would have let him go


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Unfortunately i feel football is mostly money based now. Would be good to see a wage tier structure. Just hard to decide who rules that club/fifa. May make openings for players to have individual sponsors.

Sanchez is different class. Great signing for us. Felt as if we were punching above our weight signing him tbh. Didnt think Barca would have let him go
		
Click to expand...


With a bit of luck in the future champions league draws i see us doing really well and winning it maybe , nobody will fancy playing an Arsenal team on a good run i tell you , we going to do Chelsea as well this year


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			With a bit of luck in the future champions league draws i see us doing really well and winning it maybe , nobody will fancy playing an Arsenal team on a good run i tell you , we going to do Chelsea as well this year
		
Click to expand...

Need to mate to build confidence and momentum against the big teams. City last week was a great start. Need to keep it up!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			Those players were already on the ladder , a rung up and made a side ways move , Liverpool would have been a step down in fact
		
Click to expand...

Sideways? Really?
so between them they've won like 10 trophies to arsenals 1 since they moved. Yeah sideways obviously!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			You got to have hunger , and not for money , look at Sanchez , never stops , great to see and he is starting to rub off on the rest at Arsenal and I expect them to push on to better things , at 17 you get lots of money for promise , will you still have the hunger when you already eating at the top table ?
		
Click to expand...

Mo agree about Sanchez. A lot could be said for many South America players who grow up in a totally different world to ours. Also a lot of other players send vast numbers back home. 

Unfortinately Young players getting cash pumped at them is a major factory at most big clubs. Arsenal being one of the worst. And now wenger wants all foreign players allowed to travel without permits? Why? So he can sign 59more youngsters on 20k a week hoping one hits?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, can I ask Van Persie, Fabregas,Henry et al, while I'm there.

*Et al isn't an ex-Arsenal player BTW.*

Click to expand...

*
*


You sure sounds like a typical young unknown wenger boy.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Sideways? Really?
so between them they've won like 10 trophies to arsenals 1 since they moved. Yeah sideways obviously!
		
Click to expand...

I want a sideways move too double money and untold success rather than nearly year in year out........,


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Sideways? Really?
so between them they've won like 10 trophies to arsenals 1 since they moved. Yeah sideways obviously!
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal are pushing on , Liverpool will be left behind , they have a 19 year old leading the line who is tired and needed a holiday , 10 trophies ? talking rubbish as always , name the 10 trophies then , go on name them ...............


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:





Arsenal are pushing on , Liverpool will be left behind , they have a 19 year old leading the line who is tired and needed a holiday , 10 trophies ? talking rubbish as always , name the 10 trophies then , go on name them ...............
		
Click to expand...

Thierry Henry won 2 league titles. 1, 2008/9 and 2, 09/10. 
Copa Del Rey 3, 2008/9
Champions league 4, 2008/9
UEFA super cup 5, 2009
World club cup 6, 2009. 
Fabregas won league 7, 12/13
Copa del Rey 8, 2011/12
And world club cup 9, 2011
Rvp won the title 10, 2012/13

There you go. All numbered so you can count em up.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			With a bit of luck in the future champions league draws i see us doing really well and winning it maybe , nobody will fancy playing an Arsenal team on a good run i tell you , we going to do Chelsea as well this year
		
Click to expand...

Dreamer! 

Though I would be happy to see it!


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Thierry Henry won 2 league titles. 1, 2008/9 and 2, 09/10. 
Copa Del Rey 3, 2008/9
Champions league 4, 2008/9
UEFA super cup 5, 2009
World club cup 6, 2009. 
Fabregas won league 7, 12/13
Copa del Rey 8, 2011/12
And world club cup 9, 2011
Rvp won the title 10, 2012/13

There you go. All numbered so you can count em up.
		
Click to expand...

Clown , you need to get a life as you not good at being clever ........................


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			Clown , *you need to get a life* as you not good at being clever ........................

Click to expand...

Seems to be the standard 'JCW (non-)admission' of his error/that you were correct! :rofl: It's starting to be quite a large club!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			Clown , you need to get a life as you not good at being clever ........................

Click to expand...

I thought it was an accurate factual post myself....... :mmm:


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Seems to be the standard 'JCW (non-)admission' of his error/that you were correct! :rofl: It's starting to be quite a large club! 

Click to expand...

Sticking your nose in as per usual , I was talking about the clubs not players that left and what they won , thats a list that could just go on and on


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			Clown , you need to get a life as you not good at being clever ........................

Click to expand...

I think the consensus is that only one of us is a joke. 

But it i'll take your personal insult as an acceptance that you were wrong. Maybe you would you like to accuse me of moving the goalposts. Your usual reposte when you're proven wrong. Quite frequently I must add. 

As as to me getting a life, I was busy running my 70 shops, driving a train and playing golf with all my famous sources this afternoon. Luckily Tony Adams is a good friend and he could easily recall all the players that have done better since they left the Gunners...........


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the consensus is that only one of us is a joke. 

But it i'll take your personal insult as an acceptance that you were wrong. Maybe you would you like to accuse me of moving the goalposts. Your usual reposte when you're proven wrong. Quite frequently I must add. 

As as to me getting a life, I was busy running my 70 shops, driving a train and playing golf with all my famous sources this afternoon. Luckily Tony Adams is a good friend and he could easily recall all the players that have done better since they left the Gunners...........
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the consensus is that only one of us is a joke. 

But it i'll take your personal insult as an acceptance that you were wrong. Maybe you would you like to accuse me of moving the goalposts. Your usual reposte when you're proven wrong. Quite frequently I must add. 

As as to me getting a life, I was busy running my 70 shops, driving a train and playing golf with all my famous sources this afternoon. Luckily Tony Adams is a good friend and he could easily recall all the players that have done better since they left the Gunners...........
		
Click to expand...

Tek a bow son.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			Sticking your nose in as per usual , I was talking about the clubs not players that left and what they won , thats a list that could just go on and on
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you wanted me to name clubs and not players?


Ok, you've lost players to 1 chelsea, 2 city, 3 Barca, 4 galatasaray, 5 Bate, 6 Celtic, 7 Donetsk, 8 Panathanikos, 9 UTD, 10 Milan. Those 10 clubs all won their leagues in that time with your players. 


To be precise. Players/clubs accumulated 56 trophies in the time between arsenal last two. 


This link may help......


http://www.sportingintelligence.com...rs-win-56-major-trophies-and-counting-130502/


You'll notice the key phrase "sporting intelligence" maybe you could show some?


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the consensus is that only one of us is a joke. 

But it i'll take your personal insult as an acceptance that you were wrong. Maybe you would you like to accuse me of moving the goalposts. Your usual reposte when you're proven wrong. Quite frequently I must add. 

As as to me getting a life, I was busy running my 70 shops, driving a train and playing golf with all my famous sources this afternoon. Luckily Tony Adams is a good friend and he could easily recall all the players that have done better since they left the Gunners...........
		
Click to expand...

More tries at being smart , good luck


----------



## JCW (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...






What is the score today


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Tek a bow son.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Sorry, you wanted me to name clubs and not players?


Ok, you've lost players to 1 chelsea, 2 city, 3 Barca, 4 galatasaray, 5 Bate, 6 Celtic, 7 Donetsk, 8 Panathanikos, 9 UTD, 10 Milan. Those 10 clubs all won their leagues in that time with your players. 


To be precise. Players/clubs accumulated 56 trophies in the time between arsenal last two. 


This link may help......


http://www.sportingintelligence.com...rs-win-56-major-trophies-and-counting-130502/


You'll notice the key phrase "sporting intelligence" maybe you could show some?
		
Click to expand...



:whoo:

:clap: :clap:


:cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			What is the score today 

Click to expand...

Was


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			What is the score today 

Click to expand...

Yeah we lost, 9 changes from our our normal starting line up was too much, Jose relied on his squad who are still, on paper, far more experienced and should have done a lot better and they let him and us down and without taking anything away from Bradford, should be ashamed.  If you want to judge that performance and result as any barometer for the league, your even a bigger fool than you come across on here...


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah we lost, 9 changes from our our normal starting line up was too much, Jose relied on his squad who are still, on paper, far more experienced and should have done a lot better and they let him and us down and without taking anything away from Bradford, should be ashamed.  If you want to judge that performance and result as any barometer for the league, your even a bigger fool than you come across on here...
		
Click to expand...

 Individuals lost to a team. Jon Stead looked like a world beater.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			your even a bigger fool than you come across on here...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Fish, that's not possible!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry Fish, that's not possible!
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Jon Stead looked like a world beater.

Click to expand...

Ex Huddersfield.....quality!


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ex Huddersfield.....quality!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: You went very quiet after the 3rd round.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2015)

richart said:



			:rofl: You went very quiet after the 3rd round.

Click to expand...

Concentrating on the league.... :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



http://www.sportingintelligence.com...rs-win-56-major-trophies-and-counting-130502/

Click to expand...

Login: JCW

Password: Arsene knows

Computer: Registration rejected.

Maybe that's why he couldn't read it.........


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2015)

Been away from these footie threads because I got fed up with reading the posts made by JCW. Nice to see nothing has changed. I would call deluded, but that does not even come close to describing the clown.

Arsenal, like Liverpool, are a second rate feeder tram nowadays. Anytime we have anyone decent they move on and that has been happening for the last 10+ years. Arsenal are that team too now, as has already been shown, players leave Arsenal to win trophies and it's a good job they did because they would have won bugger all at Arsenal.


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah we lost, 9 changes from our our normal starting line up was too much, Jose relied on his squad who are still, on paper, far more experienced and should have done a lot better and they let him and us down and without taking anything away from Bradford, should be ashamed.  If you want to judge that performance and result as any barometer for the league, your even a bigger fool than you come across on here...
		
Click to expand...

No where near the fools your manager Jose is calling his spare players , his lack of trust in them and his words will come back to haunt the special big headed one


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Been away from these footie threads because I got fed up with reading the posts made by JCW. Nice to see nothing has changed. I would call deluded, but that does not even come close to describing the clown.

Arsenal, like Liverpool, are a second rate feeder tram nowadays. Anytime we have anyone decent they move on and that has been happening for the last 10+ years. Arsenal are that team too now, as has already been shown, players leave Arsenal to win trophies and it's a good job they did because they would have won bugger all at Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

The air in USA is making you post rubbish , Arsenal are on the up and players don`t leave anymore , those days are over , if you can`t see it then spec savers is your next port of call ...................Quality CB coming to Arsenal on monday and Cavani next summer  :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			Sticking your nose in as per usual ,* I was talking about the clubs not players that left* and what they won , thats a list that could just go on and on
		
Click to expand...

Looks like 'goalpost moving' to me! :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 25, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Been away from these footie threads because I got fed up with reading the posts made by JCW. Nice to see nothing has changed. I would call deluded, but that does not even come close to describing the clown.

Arsenal, like Liverpool, are a second rate feeder tram nowadays. Anytime we have anyone decent they move on and that has been happening for the last 10+ years. Arsenal are that team too now, as has already been shown, players leave Arsenal to win trophies and it's a good job they did because they would have won bugger all at Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...



Spot on that man! :clap:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			The air in USA is making you post rubbish , Arsenal are on the up and players don`t leave anymore , those days are over , if you can`t see it then spec savers is your next port of call ...................Quality CB coming to Arsenal on monday and Cavani next summer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

you really are deluded, LP where's some serious rose tinted glasses but you are unbelievable. Arsenal are not on the up, infact they are doing considerably worse than last year.

13/14 - played 22, scored 43, points 51, top of the league.
14/15 - played 22, scored 39, points 39, 13 points behind.

scored less, 13 less points, hardly a team on the up. Infact, that says they are getting worse. Argue that one JCW...........


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			The air in USA is making you post rubbish , Arsenal are on the up and players don`t leave anymore , those days are over , if you can`t see it then spec savers is your next port of call ...................Quality CB coming to Arsenal on monday and Cavani next summer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It must be the same air as in Poole.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			The air in USA is making you post rubbish , Arsenal are on the up and players don`t leave anymore , those days are over , if you can`t see it then spec savers is your next port of call ...................Quality CB coming to Arsenal on monday and Cavani next summer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty obvious to everyone who is posting constant rubbish,& it isn't MadAdey.


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Looks like 'goalpost moving' to me! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


If you want to follow me you can do so on twitter , no need to follow my every post with a sly dig on here :thup:


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			you really are deluded, LP where's some serious rose tinted glasses but you are unbelievable. Arsenal are not on the up, infact they are doing considerably worse than last year.

13/14 - played 22, scored 43, points 51, top of the league.
14/15 - played 22, scored 39, points 39, 13 points behind.

scored less, 13 less points, hardly a team on the up. Infact, that says they are getting worse. Argue that one JCW...........
		
Click to expand...

Injuries this year in early part , last year it was in jan/feb that the injuries cause them to drop out of the race , so your post is off the mark as per normal :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			Injuries this year in early part , last year it was in jan/feb that the injuries cause them to drop out of the race , so your post is off the mark as per normal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You appear to be the only one that thinks so. Have you heard yourself yet again, Arsenal have some injuries, well boo-hoo for Arsenal. Everyone has to put up with injuries, Liverpool are without not just their top scorer, but the leagues main man from last year, apart from Suarez. If a team can't cope with injuries then that is a problem with the squad the manager has built. 

Just accept it like I have about Liverpool. There is not enough money to spend to keep up with city and Chelsea. You may have the odd season where all the main men stay fit and you do make a challenge for the title, like Liverpool, but both clubs need to blow 100m plus to have a chance of competing.


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's pretty obvious to everyone who is posting constant rubbish,& it isn't MadAdey.
		
Click to expand...

sour grapes because chelsea lost , and lost so badly , lose again in midweek you watch


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			You appear to be the only one that thinks so. Have you heard yourself yet again, Arsenal have some injuries, well boo-hoo for Arsenal. Everyone has to put up with injuries, Liverpool are without not just their top scorer, but the leagues main man from last year, apart from Suarez. If a team can't cope with injuries then that is a problem with the squad the manager has built. 

Just accept it like I have about Liverpool. There is not enough money to spend to keep up with city and Chelsea. You may have the odd season where all the main men stay fit and you do make a challenge for the title, like Liverpool, but both clubs need to blow 100m plus to have a chance of competing.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal squad  is looking strong and still one or 2 out , you are off the mark , we have added 2 and can still spent unlike the rest who need to get rid of a few to buy , no i am spot on , Bolton will do liverpool in cup soon


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			Arsenal squad  is looking strong and still one or 2 out , you are off the mark , we have added 2 and can still spent *unlike the rest who need to get rid of a few to buy* , no i am spot on , Bolton will do liverpool in cup soon
		
Click to expand...

Why do Man United have to 'get rid of a few' before they buy?


*Slime*.

P.S. Not holding out much hope in that question actually being answered.


----------



## JCW (Jan 25, 2015)

Slime said:



			Why do Man United have to 'get rid of a few' before they buy?


*Slime*.

P.S. Not holding out much hope in that question actually being answered.
		
Click to expand...

They are close to FFP weather you like it or not and some of the players they got are on silly money and will not take a pay cut which i dont blame them , RVP and Rooney , who wants them , then there is Anderson , another dead duck , they have pay big money for a few and paid big wages and are now stuck with those players just like Barcelona are with Messi , great player but cant go no where due to big fees needed and FFP in force the owners can no longer bank roll this type of huge numbers  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2015)

JCW said:



			They are close to FFP weather you like it or not and some of the players they got are on silly money and will not take a pay cut which i dont blame them , RVP and Rooney , who wants them , then there is Anderson , another dead duck , they have pay big money for a few and paid big wages and are now stuck with those players just like Barcelona are with Messi , great player but cant go no where due to big fees needed and FFP in force the owners can no longer bank roll this type of huge numbers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So Barcelona are "stuck" with Messi?

My god, what next?

JCW - I guarantee that if you were a presenter on talk sport, their listening figures would quadruple overnight, as would sales of tomazepam.:thup:


----------



## JCW (Jan 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Barcelona are "stuck" with Messi?

My god, what next?

JCW - I guarantee that if you were a presenter on talk sport, their listening figures would quadruple overnight, as would sales of tomazepam.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

YES they are , he won`t take a pay cut , his buy out is 200 million , so who can buy him and not breach FFP , he won`t come here cause they will kick lumps out of him , yes they got him for the term of his contract because he is just too expensive and one player is not a team and if injured and never play again , what then , no they are stuck with him


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 26, 2015)

JCW said:



			Arsenal squad  is looking strong and still one or 2 out , you are off the mark , we have added 2 and can still spent unlike the rest who need to get rid of a few to buy , no i am spot on , Bolton will do liverpool in cup soon
		
Click to expand...

last year kept going on about injuries and Arsenal needing to bring in 2 or 3 players. They brought in Debuchy, Sanchez, Chambers and Welbeck for Â£80m. Now your say Arsenal still need 2 more players, so either you are wrong and bringing in a couple of players wasn't what they needed. Or Wenger got it wrong and bought the wrong players. Which is it, you can't keep saying every year they are a couple of players short, when they always bring in new players.

And what the hell has the cup game against Bolton got to do with the Arsenal squad? You really do need to grow up and learn how to debate topics and not resort to petty childish comments.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 26, 2015)

JCW said:



			YES they are , he won`t take a pay cut , his buy out is 200 million , so who can buy him and not breach FFP , he won`t come here cause they will kick lumps out of him , yes they got him for the term of his contract because he is just too expensive and one player is not a team and if injured and never play again , what then , no they are stuck with him
		
Click to expand...

If Barcelona are stuck with him, they could easily get rid. Just because the buy out clause is 200m, it doesn't mean they can't sell him for 100m if they needed to offload. I'm sure very team out there would love to be stuck with a player like Messi........

You do really need to think about what you write, or at least read it back to yourself before posting.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			Why do Man United have to 'get rid of a few' before they buy?


*Slime*.

P.S. Not holding out much hope in that question actually being answered.
		
Click to expand...

oh you'll get an answer the fairies need some BS to write every now and again to keep themselves amused....


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2015)

Its like reading a red top every morning or the front page headlines of the Daily Mail, great value, keep it going JCW, thoroughly entertaining, unlike your team


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 26, 2015)

JCW said:



			Injuries this year in early part , last year it was in jan/feb that the injuries cause them to drop out of the race , so your post is off the mark as per normal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So because Arsenal got injuries in the early part of this season, you think that means that they are not going to pick up more injuries in the hectic middle part of the season - like they have every year in recent times! 

Deluded! Completely deluded!


----------



## CharlieWebb (Jan 26, 2015)

We (Yeovil Town) need to invest the little that we have in an experienced striker that can score goals. That is all we need to stay up, the rest of the team are playing well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Barcelona are "stuck" with Messi?

My god, what next?

JCW - I guarantee that if you were a presenter on talk sport, their listening figures would quadruple overnight, as would sales of tomazepam.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just like us! We're stuck with Osman &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 26, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			So because Arsenal got injuries in the early part of this season, you think that means that they are not going to pick up more injuries in the hectic middle part of the season - like they have every year in recent times! 

Deluded! Completely deluded! 

Click to expand...

i think he could make a killing if he did a stand up routine on stage.....

"JCW and his wisdom of football"

reading his posts are nearly as funny as watching Basil Faulty hitting his Mini with a tree branch on a street corner. :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2015)

JCW said:



			They are close to FFP weather you like it or not and some of the players they got are on silly money and will not take a pay cut which i dont blame them , RVP and Rooney , who wants them , *then there is Anderson , another dead duck , they have pay big money for a few and paid big wages and are now stuck with those players* just like Barcelona are with Messi , great player but cant go no where due to big fees needed and FFP in force the owners can no longer bank roll this type of huge numbers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He's out of contract this summer ......................... another of your theories shot down in flames!


*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			i think he could make a killing if he did a stand up routine on stage.....

*"JCW and his wisdom of football"*

reading his posts are nearly as funny as watching Basil Faulty hitting his Mini with a tree branch on a street corner. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In the same league as "The King Herod book of Childcare".


----------



## JCW (Jan 27, 2015)

Is that the Best you lot got , I get better insults from the Nursery School  Report card on you guys is must try to do better .................Liverpool sign new player DS from USA but needs to break in slowly , Chelsea needing to sell 2 plays to buy from Italy , gone are the days they just bought any player , how times have change , If chelsea lose tonight will they blame the air pressure in the football or will the special one have some other excuse :thup:


----------



## richy (Jan 27, 2015)

JCW said:



			Is that the Best you lot got , I get better insults from the Nursery School  Report card on you guys is must try to do better .................Liverpool sign new player DS from USA but needs to break in slowly , Chelsea needing to sell 2 plays to buy from Italy , gone are the days they just bought any player , how times have change , If chelsea lose tonight will they blame the air pressure in the football or will the special one have some other excuse :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why are you hanging around a Nursery?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 27, 2015)

richy said:



			Why are you hanging around a Nursery?
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2015)

richy said:



			Why are you hanging around a Nursery?
		
Click to expand...

He likes to be challenged intellectually.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 27, 2015)

JCW said:



			Is that the Best you lot got , I get better insults from the Nursery School  Report card on you guys is must try to do better .................Liverpool sign new player DS from USA but needs to break in slowly , Chelsea needing to sell 2 plays to buy from Italy , gone are the days they just bought any player , how times have change , If chelsea lose tonight will they blame the air pressure in the football or will the special one have some other excuse :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What are you trying to say, even nursery school kids know you talk a load of crap...........


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2015)

JCW said:



			Is that the Best you lot got , I get better insults from the Nursery School  Report card on you guys is must try to do better .................Liverpool sign new player DS from USA but needs to break in slowly , Chelsea needing to sell 2 plays to buy from Italy , gone are the days they just bought any player , how times have change , *If chelsea lose tonight will they blame the air pressure in the football* or will the special one have some other excuse :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Neither funny nor original, it was used a few days ago!
If you're trying to be funny, try to think of something original.


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 28, 2015)

Slime said:



			Neither funny nor original, it was used a few days ago!
If you're trying to be funny, try to think of something original.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

this man man just doesn't understand the meaning of banter and he certainly can't use any of it. I think most of us on here have had a good bit of banter between each other at some point, but regarding his poor attempts........well maybe he shouldn't bother.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 28, 2015)

or just ignore the tripe.


----------



## JCW (Jan 29, 2015)

Its hotting up and more moves on the cards , Cavani to Arsenal next monday , last min deal :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2015)

Juan Cuadrado agrees personal terms and if everything moves along today quick enough, he could feature tomorrow :thup: 

This means Schurrle is definitely on his way, possibly back to Germany to Wolfsburg were personal terms have been agreed.

Salah will be sold or loaned out if Jose feels he can improve as he's not quite up to PL standards yet, but has great potential.


----------



## richy (Jan 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Juan Cuadrado agrees personal terms and if everything moves along today quick enough, he could feature tomorrow :thup: 

This means Schurrle is definitely on his way, possibly back to Germany to Wolfsburg were personal terms have been agreed.

Salah will be sold or loaned out if Jose feels he can improve as he's not quite up to PL standards yet, but has great potential.
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea always seem to get top money for players they don't want. Â£20mil plus for Schurrle, Â£50mil for Luiz. 

Whoever does their selling wants a bonus.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the look of Salah . Hope he stays on the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Juan Cuadrado agrees personal terms and if everything moves along today quick enough, he could feature tomorrow :thup: 

This means Schurrle is definitely on his way, possibly back to Germany to Wolfsburg were personal terms have been agreed.

Salah will be sold or loaned out if Jose feels he can improve as he's not quite up to PL standards yet, but has great potential.
		
Click to expand...

How much is Cuadrado costing ?

I think its a strange swap because Schurrle looks a better more versatile player - Cuardrado is primarily a right winger where as Schurrle is able play that role up front 

Maybe you are looking to recreate the Robben/Duff wide partnership


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How much is Cuadrado costing ?

I think its a strange swap because Schurrle looks a better more versatile player - Cuardrado is primarily a right winger where as Schurrle is able play that role up front 

Maybe you are looking to recreate the Robben/Duff wide partnership
		
Click to expand...

Scurrle has always looked a little out of place at Chelsea. Not quite conforming to the 'Chelsea way'? Or was that just something made more noticeable from media comments. Cuadrado's release clause triggered, so Â£26.34M! 



richy said:



			Chelsea always seem to get top money for players they don't want. Â£20mil plus for Schurrle, Â£50mil for Luiz. 

Whoever does their selling wants a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!
:thup:!



JCW said:



			Its hotting up and more moves on the cards , Cavani to Arsenal next monday , last min deal
		
Click to expand...

Zzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2015)

Not really seen much of Cuadrado apart from the World Cup. 
Schurrle is a decent player but as been disappointing this season IMO. 
Good business to make Â£10m+ on him. 
As he improved since Chelsea signed him? 
Not for me.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2015)

Chelsea trainee Jack Cork leaves Saints to join Swansea


----------



## JCW (Jan 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really seen much of Cuadrado apart from the World Cup. 
Schurrle is a decent player but as been disappointing this season IMO. 
Good business to make Â£10m+ on him. 
As he improved since Chelsea signed him? 
Not for me.
		
Click to expand...

The player leaving is the better player but was never really given the chance as Jose did not rate the world cup winner , Man City to win 2-0


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2015)

JCW said:



			The player leaving is the better player but was never really given the chance as Jose did not rate the world cup winner , Man City to win 2-0
		
Click to expand...

You're the 2nd person on here to say that Schurrle is the better player. 
Genuine question-how much have you seen of Cuadrado? 
Do you watch many Fiorentina games? 
I suspect you're both using Fifa 15 stats to come to that conclusion. 
Personally ive only seen him play for Colombia in the WC.


----------



## JCW (Jan 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You're the 2nd person on here to say that Schurrle is the better player. 
Genuine question-how much have you seen of Cuadrado? 
Do you watch many Fiorentina games? 
I suspect you're both using Fifa 15 stats to come to that conclusion. 
Personally ive only seen him play for Colombia in the WC.
		
Click to expand...

I have both skysports , Espn and BT sport and do watch a lot of games and even more highlights , yes i have seen him play both in the Italian league and in the world cup , PL is another baby , its harder and you do not get much time like the other leagues


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You're the 2nd person on here to say that Schurrle is the better player. 
Genuine question-how much have you seen of Cuadrado? 
Do you watch many Fiorentina games? 
I suspect you're both using Fifa 15 stats to come to that conclusion. 
Personally ive only seen him play for Colombia in the WC.
		
Click to expand...

cant say I play Fifa. And have only seen him a few times. BUT I guess it depends what you are expecting of the players. I'd imagine Cuadrado is more hard working which is the style of player Jose likes. 
dropping your two times player of the year shows that. Because if it's goals, one scores 1/3 the other 1/6. And you're selling the 1/3 player.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			... I'd imagine Cuadrado is more hard working which is the style of player Jose likes. 
...
		
Click to expand...

This is the reasoning to me. He certainly has history of ditching those who don't play 'full field football'.


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

One in and one out at chelsea , Schurrle out and Cuadrado in , FFP is ni play for sure , Arsenal reject Adebayor is still at spurs , Manager has offer to drive him around to get shot of him , no joy , on big wages and rather stay in reserves then join QPR on a pay cut , Lennon is the other , leicester taking him maybe ?


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2015)

It looks like it's three out of Old Trafford, I'm still hoping there's one or two surprise packages coming in though!


*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

:lol:



Slime said:



			It looks like it's three out of Old Trafford, I'm still hoping there's one or two surprise packages coming in though!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep , They getting Adebayor on a free , Shaun Wright Philips on a free and Diaby on a pay as you play deal ,:lol: No Hummels , no Reus or Cavani


----------



## c1973 (Feb 2, 2015)

Out of curiosity, did anyone get their wishes and were any of the many predictions accurate?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 2, 2015)

JCW said:



			:lol:

Yep , They getting Adebayor on a free , Shaun Wright Philips on a free and Diaby on a pay as you play deal ,:lol: No Hummels , no Reus or Cavani
		
Click to expand...

Cavani is going to Arsenal we all heard it here first off some complete WUM.

You talk so much rubbish


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Out of curiosity, did anyone get their wishes and were any of the many predictions accurate?
		
Click to expand...


Yes , Arsenal got a DM but not the CB i thought they would buy , still Diaby is making a come back , thats like a new signing :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Cavani is going to Arsenal we all heard it here first off some complete WUM.

You talk so much rubbish
		
Click to expand...

There is so much rubbish on here no one knows what is real anymore , so if you can`t beat them you join them , can`t blame me for that can you , I am only going with the flow :rofl:


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2015)

Window is Closed , E Cavani to Arsenal will be confirmed in morning along with a few others ..................Roll on the Summer window


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2015)

JCW said:



			Window is Closed , E Cavani to Arsenal will be confirmed in morning along with a few others ..................Roll on the Summer window
		
Click to expand...

I think you've been on the Cava.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2015)

Shouldn't be allowed IMO, that Rangers can get 5 players from Newcastle.

UEFA need to start regulating loan deals more.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

Delle Ali - have Spurs got a bargain there? Real potential there, wouldn't have minded getting him.

Zaha - I still think that this kid could be a cracking player, Man U let him go to soon, like Pogba?

Aaron Lennon - he always has frightening pace, hope he doesn't find the final ball he often lacks for this weeks game.

Man U having a breather - maybe keeping their war chest for the summer, could be a record transfer window, if they flex thier muscles again.

Man City and Chelsea with considered buys only.

Very quiet for us, but if Coutinho, Sterling and Henderson announce new deals soon, I'll be a bit happier.

Pretty understated T/F window, despite all the shouting from sky and the papers, how did you see it?


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep Spurs have got a cracking deal on Delle Ali, the Dons fans I know rate him highly, that was the one place I didnt want him going lol. Robinson just happy hes got him back at the Dons until the end of this season at least


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Out of curiosity, did anyone get their wishes and were any of the many predictions accurate?
		
Click to expand...


Nope, not even close on either point...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Out of curiosity, did anyone get their wishes and were any of the many predictions accurate?
		
Click to expand...

Not me, no JCW's fingers haven't fallen off and he's still able to post! :lol:


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shouldn't be allowed IMO, that Rangers can get 5 players from Newcastle.

UEFA need to start regulating loan deals more.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, why do you think it shouldn't be allowed? 

Assuming the lads get game time (and let's face it, I could probably get game time at Ibrox just now) it should be good for their development. One or two of them haven't even kicked a ball this season (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lennon looks chuffed to be at Everton....

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/2015/02/03/gallery-lennon-arrives-at-finch-farm


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 3, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Lennon looks chuffed to be at Everton....

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/2015/02/03/gallery-lennon-arrives-at-finch-farm

Click to expand...


Link of the week:rofl:

Down the side. Martinez cant hide Lennon excitement. Lennon shows him how it should be done.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Out of curiosity, why do you think it shouldn't be allowed? 

Assuming the lads get game time (and let's face it, I could probably get game time at Ibrox just now) it should be good for their development. One or two of them haven't even kicked a ball this season (as far as I'm aware).
		
Click to expand...

One club's players shouldn't be allowed to swamp another club. I have no problem with say two going to another club, but five is wrong IMHO.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			One club's players shouldn't be allowed to swamp another club. I have no problem with say two going to another club, but five is wrong IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree. 

I'd actually go further and cap the amount of players that a club can both send out and receive on loan. 
I'd probably also cap the size of first team squads as well as the amount of players on the club's books (perhaps making an exception for youngsters, say U-18s).


Having said that, as things stand, with no rules being broken, I'll happily accept any player at Ibrox (provided they're an improvement.....Not too hard at the moment...on what's there) in the short term, if it helps us get back to the top.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see DARREN Fletcher will be getting some game time at this end of his career.
I think that WBA have got the bargain of the transfer window.


*Slime*.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slime said:



			Good to see DARREN Fletcher will be getting some game time at this end of his career.
I think that WBA have got the bargain of the transfer window.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

If he manages to string 10/15 appearances together he could be immense for them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm inclined to agree. 

I'd actually go further and cap the amount of players that a club can both send out and receive on loan. 
I'd probably also cap the size of first team squads as well as the amount of players on the club's books (perhaps making an exception for youngsters, say U-18s).


Having said that, as things stand, with no rules being broken, I'll happily accept any player at Ibrox (provided they're an improvement.....Not too hard at the moment...on what's there) in the short term, if it helps us get back to the top.
		
Click to expand...

Well thats no bloody fun, is it?

I was looking forward to a good debate there. :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well thats no bloody fun, is it?

I was looking forward to a good debate there. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Oh. Sorry.

Alright then......Nah, with respect that's nonsense etc etc......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Oh. Sorry.

Alright then......Nah, with respect that's nonsense etc etc......   

Click to expand...

 I agree though, you haven't broken any rules, so go for your life, but I think the laws should be tightened up, somewhat.


----------



## gdunc79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Any Coventry fans with views on Danny Swanson's form? Signed for the mighty Super Saints on loan for rest of the season.


----------

